Ask HN: Do you have an HN realname and also a sock puppet account? - forgottenacc56
======
endswapper
No.

My username is the name of my startup. This is a deliberate, calculated tactic
to subconsciously infiltrate your mind, so when you finally get around to
looking at it, it is so familiar you don't question, criticize or resist, you
just submit, and use it.

Joking aside, I think the practice, unless there is some temporary, practical
use of anonymity undermines the community component.

------
chrisbennet
I don't sock puppet and (hopefully) don't say things on the internet that I
wouldn't say to someone's face. My username is my name [without "The Great,
Savior of the Universe, Creator of Large and Small Mistakes" as I'd like at
least some anonymity].

